# 2 large cannister filters side by side or in tandem



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

I have bought a second FX5 and was after some advice for setting it up. have 3 options i was pondering.

1. hook second filter up and leave both filters operating as individual side by side units with the usual mec & bio filtration?

2. link second cannister to first cannister and use in tandem as a secondary water filtration system?

3. use one purely as mec filtration and the other as bio?

any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

3 :thumb:


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

two pumps in the same line causes cavitation, and excess wear, so i would not suggest that. i know they don't have 'real pumps', but flow rates will not be as efficient if two cans are in-line.
and to set each filter up for an exclusive duty, when they both pull water from the same reserve, sounds counter productive. unless you have a sump, to assure intake of the bio canister is protected from coarse debris, it will still act as a mechanical can, and require regular clean out. 
i would suggest to set them both up similar to each other.


----------



## mittzgame (Oct 3, 2006)

I guess I should explain myself... We have our eheim 2217 set up exclusively as biological while the two AC110's are mechanical. I have found this to work well, because although the canister does draw the same water it only has bio media in it. Yes, this bio media does collect some debris but it does not clog up or need maintenance nearly as much as my 2215 (set up on another tank functioning as both mech and bio). Nor do I have a problem with high nitrates- with 50 mbuna in a 125- it takes about two weeks for it to get to 40.

It's just my opinion that servicing just one filter more often, say every month to change out mechanical pads, and the other filter less often, say every 3-6 months to rinse the bio, would be more efficient. I would much rather clean one at a time than both every month.

It might be case by case though for what your particular canisters can/should handle- depending on the kinds of fish and how dirty they are as well as preferences for cleaning and such.

If nothing else, I'd say try both and see what you like better and what your filters can handle. :thumb:


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

anyone else?


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

#1.

Reason I say that is because you will have over 1000GPH of flow rate using #1. If you hook them together you will only have about 500-600 GPH flow rate.

Setup both as mechanical and Bio

2 Intakes and 2 Outputs are better than 1 and 1.

BTW, get rid of the original output nozzels and insert a 90* Plastic bend. You will have better flow rate and more circulation. The plastic bend is something other than PVC. Its tan in color and I forget the actual type. You can find it in more hardware stores though. Please see thread below;
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 84#1153684


----------



## Aquanist (Dec 29, 2007)

#1 for the reasons Aquatester already mentioned.


----------



## demonsoni (Feb 10, 2006)

never 2
in the long run mech will do bio filtration and bio will do mech filtration. it doesnt matter.
1=3


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) # 1 as stated above. 'T'


----------



## swamptrout (Jul 2, 2007)

THANKS EVERYBODY. seems #1 is the way to go.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

> never 2
> in the long run mech will do bio filtration and bio will do mech filtration. it doesnt matter.
> 1=3


PErsonally. I never like to tell people that mechanical filtration will help with bio filtration over time even though it is true. This may lead them to think that they don't need as much bio media as they should. The Mechanical filtration will be rinsed out and then you loose all your bacteria except for whats on the bio media. I Would never reccomend rinsing half of the mechanical filtration out either. Opening the filter up twice as much. Stick with the right amount of bio media and you will be a better hands.


----------

